# GPU-Z 0.7.9 no work in WinXP SP3 to AMD A10-7850K(Kaveri)



## Vinodel (Aug 11, 2014)

GPU-Z 0.7.9 no work in WinXP SP3 to AMD A10-7850K(Kaveri). Mainboard ASUS A88X-PLUS. 1Core load 100%!* stuck at starup screen*!

Support for Windows XP / Vista / Windows 7 / Windows 8 (both 32 and 64 bit versions are supported)


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 11, 2014)

Can you check if any older version works ?


----------



## Vinodel (Aug 12, 2014)

Can you check if any older version works ?

Older version no works !


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 12, 2014)

upgrade your os


----------



## Vinodel (Aug 13, 2014)

upgrade your os

GPU-Z support Windows XP! This is bug(error) programs!


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 13, 2014)

It should work on Windows XP. I think this is probably a Kaveri issue


----------



## Vinodel (Aug 13, 2014)

It should work on Windows XP. I think this is probably a Kaveri issue

What is probably Kaveri? Probably processors AMD no! Next programs work!GPU_Caps_Viewer!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 13, 2014)

GPU-Z works fine on XP, here's a screenie from my ancient HP ze4560us with an Athlon XP-M 1.86GHz and Radeon IGP 320M (2003 era hardware):


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 13, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> upgrade your os



+1




Vinodel said:


> upgrade your os
> 
> GPU-Z support Windows XP! This is bug(error) programs!



Please be patient. Also why are you running such an old operating system unless you pirate your stuff...

Problem is old operating system that is obsolete with new hardware

Heres the thing the P4 and Athlon Xp hardware are now 10 years ago which so is Xp. XP was truly designed to run on Axp and P4, not so much today...


----------



## Vinodel (Aug 13, 2014)

Problem is old operating system that is obsolete with new hardware


GPU_Caps_Viewer work in Win XP! to AMD A10-7850K(Kaveri)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Different program that is not gpu z


----------



## erocker (Aug 13, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Different program that is not gpu z


He's saying that it does work in capsviewer and not gpu-z.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Well to me it sounds like wiz doesnt have absolute time to debug the program so i say just use the other. But the way this guy sounds sounds cocky n demanding


----------



## FX-GMC (Aug 13, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Well to me it sounds like wiz doesnt have absolute time to debug the program so i say just use the other. But the way this guy sounds sounds cocky n demanding



I wouldn't jump to that conclusion so quickly.  I'm thinking English isn't the OP's first language.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah, the exclamation points don't help. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Makes universal translations sound nice. That's a different forum though.


----------



## Vinodel (Aug 14, 2014)

Sorry my english, I am Russia! Но GPU-Z должна работать под WinXP так как другое железо работает (AMD A10-6800K).Вот так господа!


----------



## prology (Sep 8, 2014)

I know windows xp is an outdate os I have games that for the life of me will not run in Win 7 or 8 under compatability mode so i decided to try and dual boot with XP however I have installed the drivers for the amd a10 kaveri apu and am running into some problems the first of which is that I can only change screen res in the catalyst control center and they revert to 720x480 once windows is restarted the second of which is that once I try to run a game any game that normally ran on xp they fail.  Directx  tests all show good.  Has anyone happened to get the new A series APU to run on xp and play games?  If so how?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Google can be your friend in this instance. Ive had to change file names/extensions in games to make em run



prology said:


> I know windows xp is an outdate os I have games that for the life of me will not run in Win 7 or 8 under compatability mode so i decided to try and dual boot with XP however I have installed the drivers for the amd a10 kaveri apu and am running into some problems the first of which is that I can only change screen res in the catalyst control center and they revert to 720x480 once windows is restarted the second of which is that once I try to run a game any game that normally ran on xp they fail.  Directx  tests all show good.  Has anyone happened to get the new A series APU to run on xp and play games?  If so how?


----------

